# Newbie looking for some advice



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am brand new to boat fishing and have been hitting alot of the local lakes.

I would like to start fishing for crappie, but have never targeted them before.

What are some setups, methods, baits etc that might help me hook into a few?

I C&R everything I catch, so size doesn't matter too much to me. I just want some action.

I do have a fish finder, so is there anything special I should be looking for when targeting a spot?

Lately, I've been marking tons of fish at the base of drop offs, right around 20-30 FOW in what appears to be grassy bottom. From what I've read, this is where the crappie hang out, but I've anchored up and can't seem to get them to bite.

Thanks in advance, this site has helped me a ton so I'm sure you guys won't disappoint.

Dave


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

try a small jig-n-minno mb will get em' if that doesnt work then idk but if shore fishing in less than 15ft. a slip bobber and minno works great!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I got into a few of them today with a basic hook and sinker and some minnows. Fish finder helped a ton, not sure I could have had as much luck without it.

Thanks again!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Crappies are looking to move shallower. Look for the wind blown shore to hold pods of baitfish. The crappie should be holding in 6 to 10 fow. If it's still hot and not much wind, you may look for them around 15 to 18 fow. However, I don't think they are holding much deeper than that. Cold front this week may slow things down this weekend. Sunday might be better than Saturday. Fall turnover isn't to far off and then it could get real tough.

My primary method right now would be to use a bass minnow on a 1/16 oz jig or a 1/8 oz jig. A 3" twister tail(charteruse or white) might work on those jigs as well.

CG


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Until fall turn over, most all your fish will be above the thermocline. On the central Ohio lakes , thats roughly around 15-18 feet so I'm not sure what you're marking at 20-30 & there sure wouldn't be any grass growing that deep. Heed Critter's advice & look to the windy shorelines, especially where the drop off (contour) makes a bend & the bait fish gets stacked up.
Crappie aren't that difficult after some experience with the depth finder..... find structure, find cover on that structure, & find bait fish, jackpot !! Any lakes in particular you're looking to fish ?? PM me for some specifics if needed.
Tim


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

The ones i hooked into Sunday were in 15-20 fow, and like you said, it was hot and virtually no wind. I was at Cowan Lake.

My main spot to go is Eastwood, but I sometimes throw in CC or Cowan for a change of scenery.

The ones I marked in 20-30 fow were at Eastwood, but never caught any of them, so no idea what they were. I am still getting used to my fish finder, so what appeared to be grass could be something else I guess.

Thanks for your responses! I'm going to continue to try different stuff and see what works. I have been finding a great sense of accomplishment when I finally figure out what to do for certain species. This site has been a great contributor to that. Thanks again!


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Also, if you can find a big tree laying out to deep water, anchor at the end and cast into the trunk. You will lose some jigs, but should catch plenty of crappies too.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just get out there & put in time with your electronics. The more hours you put in, the more you can interpret what the finder is showing. Once you get to trust what it's showing you, you're going to save a bunch of time. You can look way faster than you can fish, so get that ability to "see underwater".
It will get tougher very soon ...... fall turn over mixes things up pretty well and the fish can & will go just about anywhere.
Good luck,
Tim


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

This is what I do and seems to work. I use a ultra light rod and reel and 2 lb or less lines. I attach the smallest hook I can find. Attach a minnow and let him free swim no weight he will take you to the crappie. I cast it like you would cast jigs. Also use a long shank incase you hook one deep or use a barbless hook. It's a pretty good search tool.
Fishcrazy


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Go To Crappie.com For All The Info You Need.


----------

